# wooden boxes



## brokenpete (Sep 29, 2013)

hello young uns! i am just in the process of setting up my shed, and building wooden boxes with reinforced corners as we used to do back in the day. is there a problem with this. or are you all using plastic for convenience?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are still used by most,plastic is ok as well.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Some breeders swear by wooden boxes, other don't like them. At the end of the day if your mice are doing well in them use what ever you prefur.

I've tryed wooden reasontly wasn't too impressed as mine chewed one of the sides up half way threw so had to mesh it. But I'm making my own wooden ones now and all the sides will be completely meshed. But I still prefur my plastic boxes.


----------

